# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  There s an app for that!

## MIke R

This is what it's become.....too funny

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...a1L/story.html

----------


## andynap

Need an app for seals too

----------


## MIke R

Don't get me started

----------


## MartinS

After this summer, they'll be an "app" for Mike & Martin !!

----------

